# Datu Tim's 50th Birthday & WMAA 15th Anniversary Camp



## James Miller (Jul 1, 2014)

*May 1st - 3rd, 2015* will mark two significant events.* The 15 year  Anniversary of the WMAA* and *Presas Arnis Grand Master Datu Tim Hartman's  50th Birthday! *

The WMAA camps have been the leading camps in the Western Hemisphere for  the Presas Family Combat Systems (Modern Arnis & Kombatan) for many  years. This camp has the makings of setting a new standard of  excellence!

3 Days of Training
Black Belt Grading
World Class Instruction
Special Guest Instructors
Anniversary & Birthday Party

Camp Staff:
*Presas Arnis Grand Master - "Datu Tim" Hartman
Hapkido Master - Chris LaCava*
more staff to be added

When:
May 1-3, 2015

Where:
Horizon Martial Arts 
280 Center Rd
West Seneca, NY 14224

Cost:
by April 3rd
$149 for WMAA members
$249 for non members

after April 3rd
$199 for WMAA members
$299 for non members

More information to follow.

View attachment $Presas Arnis Black Belt Camp 2.jpg


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 5, 2014)

Confirmed instructors for the WMAA Anniversary Camp
Hapkido Master Chris LaCava
Kombatan Grand Master Rick Manglinong
Kenpo Master Fransisco Vigoroux


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 8, 2014)

Just confirmed for the WMAA Anniversary Camp:
Balintawak Master Rich Parsons&#65279;.


----------



## James Miller (Oct 27, 2014)

Camp flyer with the latest confirmed guest instructors list.

GM Rick Manglinong - Kombatan
GM Michael Giron - Original Giron Escrima 
Master Frank Vigoroux - Parker's Kenpo
Master Jeff Espinous - Kali - Sikaran
Master Rich Parsons - Balintawk & Modern Arnis
Master Chris LaCava - Hapkido


----------

